# No Pro's???



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Would you be more willing to fish a tournament if there where no professional crews fishing? Or do you like competing against the best? The downside to not allowing the pros is you loose a lot of Calcutta money, but would you make it up by more participation? Just a thought.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Entry fees going up are a bigger hindrance for me. Other than that, I don't care if they're fishing it or not.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm guessing you're mostly referring to bluewater tournaments, but as far as redfish tournaments go, I quit fishing them partly b/c of this. The IFA was supposed to be the "working man's" tournament series, but it quickly got taken over by people who had deep pockets and a whole lot more free time than any working man I know. It wasn't a whole lot of fun to take 3-4 days off work, invest at least $1k - sometimes more, only to be competing against people that have been pre-fishing for 2 weeks and have a boat that goes 80mph to go anywhere they please basically...it's really hard to compete with that.

They appear to have attempted to fix that with their new format, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm guessing you're mostly referring to bluewater tournaments, but as far as redfish tournaments go, I quit fishing them partly b/c of this. The IFA was supposed to be the "working man's" tournament series, but it quickly got taken over by people who had deep pockets and a whole lot more free time than any working man I know. It wasn't a whole lot of fun to take 3-4 days off work, invest at least $1k - sometimes more, only to be competing against people that have been pre-fishing for 2 weeks and have a boat that goes 80mph to go anywhere they please basically...it's really hard to compete with that.
> 
> They appear to have attempted to fix that with their new format, but I'll believe it when I see it.


What he said. I was referencing bluewater tourneys.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I was referring to bluewater tournaments, but it could apply to any tournament. I've seen bass tournaments that have a pro and amateur division.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

What about a pro and an amiture division?


----------

